# leucomelas in groups or pairs?? Breeding problems..



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you breed them in groups or pairs??

I have had 5 of them for over two years now and not a single egg!! Ive tried not misting for a month, changing temps, feeding jewl wasps, playing recordings back to them, moving them, bigger tank, smaller tank, taking them for a drive, Barry White music.....Nothing works! The funny thing is that the males call all the time and Ive even seen courting a few times.

Can someone help?!?!

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Egg eating maybe? I know the other Tinc group frogs are known to do this, but I've not heard anything particular about Leucs.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it POSSIBLE they have eggs hidden in there? Do you have a pond or water feature for them to deposit tads in??


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

A group of 5 might be a bit much. I have an actively breeding group of 2.1

Suggest you trim the females to one and see if that helps. Egg eating is a real possibility.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a group fo 5 - 2 males and 3 females - in a exoterra 18X18X18(they used tobe in a 15gallon)
i had them for over 2 years before i got any breeding - they called all the time - but i never got a single egg.
then all the sudden they started to lay every month (7-10 eggs). sometimes they lay twice a month.
*****
they have been going strong for the last 2 years. 
*****
males call everyday all day - and i never mist?
***
Just give it time - if you hear calling they are bound to breed at somepoint.


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

I had a group of 1.2 that bred great, but do to female fighting, I dropped it down to 1.1. The only thing that I did notice that caused a stop in breeding is when I put in some juvi's and froglets. Are all 5 of them the same age?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

ive been wondering on the female egg eating myself. Mine used to lay a good amount but I have not got anything from them in almost 2 years. I have a group of 1.2 in a 20gal high. I picked up some frogets at IAD and hope to mix things up a bit, and am planning on putting them in a pairs. I also still have dreams of a HUGE tank with 10 or so luecs in there.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> ive been wondering on the female egg eating myself. Mine used to lay a good amount but I have not got anything from them in almost 2 years. I have a group of 1.2 in a 20gal high. I picked up some frogets at IAD and hope to mix things up a bit, and am planning on putting them in a pairs. I also still have dreams of a HUGE tank with 10 or so luecs in there.


 :shock: My husband has that SAME dream!! What is it with you boys and that dream! lol Anyway, we have had some egg eating with our leucs in the past. We have a group of 1.2 together. I would find a clutch of lets say seven eggs under the coco hut one day. I would wait until the next day to pull them to make sure that the male got to them, but by the next day there were only three or four eggs left. That happened more than once and the only thing that I think could have possibly happened is that the other female decided she was hungry! :? Good luck figuring yours out Adam.

-Shelley


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

*leucs breeding*

Leucs seem to be very fickle breeders, I have known a number of people that tried everything mentioned to get them to breed. I had 2.2 in a 20 gal. did nothing special, other then probably overfeeding. Once they started breeding I couldn't shut them off, I had 70 some babys and finally seperated them because of the stress of constant breeding activity. All frogs were in great shape and when put back together later down the road other then the males calling they never did breed again. So as long as good husbandry is involved it seems to me that it's just up to the frogs.
Lynn says it must have been the tiny bottles of wine and the Kenny G cds, makes me wonder if she ever takes me seriously.
Kieth


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I have the same dream! Giant show tank with a colony of leucs.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 1.1 that started producing at around a year an a half but the male called all the time starting at about 1 year. He called sporatically at first and sounded more like a chirp then his long calls he now produces. The pair is now thee + years and have been laying between 5-9 good eggs every 2 weeks over the past 2 years.
I held onto 5 of their offspring and have them in a 20H. They are approximately 1 yr and I think the group consists of one male and 4 females. The male is beginning to call now but nothing like his dad does. I guess time will tell. 
I also wonder about the ratio of females to the one male and will probably move a few of the extras out when I get a little room.


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Yippie! I found 7 eggs yesterday under the coco hut. Its been an awsome week in the frogroom! Ive had 4 new pairs that just laid the first eggs.
Im glad they started finaly! I guess I just needed to be more patient.

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats Adam.

My leucs starting calling last night for the first time so hopefully I will know the Feeling soon!!


----------

